
It's Open Source, but we're not going to tell you how to build it - pontifk8r
https://sourceforge.net/p/wsjt/mailman/message/36487994/
======
bobx11
This title is very misleading. The situation is nuanced. The thread seems to
demonstrate that the requester is getting build information from the
maintainer but is not to their personal satisfaction as someone with less
experience that requires something turn-key.

------
db48x
That's an extremely comprehensive reply, containing all the information anyone
would need to know in order to do both release builds and development builds
on any of the supported platforms. If you're still having trouble building it,
reread the line that says "use cmake".

